# Türkish spider ID - Lycosidae?



## JanPhilip (Oct 31, 2010)

A friend sent me this picture and wanted an ID, any ideas? 






























Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------



## Silberrücken (Oct 31, 2010)

Hallo! Ist die Spinne aus der Türkei oder aus Deutschland? 

Hello! Is the spider from Turkey or Germany?

S.


----------



## telow (Oct 31, 2010)

its a nice looking wolf spider   

lycosa sp maybe


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 1, 2010)

Lycosa singoriensis

S.


----------



## davisfam (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure on an ID for this specimen but WOWzaa, this Wolfiie sure is a pretty spider! If I happen to come across anything, I'll be sure to send it your way! Good Luck!


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 1, 2010)

Silberrücken said:


> Hallo! Ist die Spinne aus der Türkei oder aus Deutschland?
> 
> Hello! Is the spider from Turkey or Germany?
> 
> S.


Hi,
she found the spider, by the coast between the Aegean and the Mediterranean sea, under a rock. 

Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------



## revilo (Nov 1, 2010)

hi,

for my opinion it's looking like a lycosa cf. tarantula. but there are a few similar looking species, foto id like this is not possible, i think.
but for sure i will say it's a lycosa.

vg, revilo


----------



## davisfam (Nov 1, 2010)

Soo, I was doing a little research on the Wolfiie pictured in this thread and I found a couple things I thought I would share with you. First of all, this specimen is, without a doubt, from the Lycosidae Family. As for a species, I am thinking L. praegrandis but I am not 100% on that. I still have research to do but as for now that's where I am at. Just let me know what you think after checking out the links and photos, please!  


*Website with Photos of the Lycosa praegrandis;*
http://macropoulos.blogspot.com/2008/11/early-days-overcoming-arachnophobia.html

*Website with a List of Spiders (Lycosidae);*
http://www.scientific-web.com/en/Biology/Animalia/Arthropoda/Lycosa.html

*Here is a website with some new and different species in the Turkey area with pictures to compare; *http://www.biologiezentrum.at/pdf_frei_remote/LBB_0032_2_1071-1091.pdf


----------



## revilo (Nov 2, 2010)

hi,

yeah the l. praegrandis is one of this species which i told above. you will not determine for sure with pics like this, because for example l. tarantula is too similar. you have to take a look on the sexual characters like epigyne, bulbi to id this for sure.
but it's possible...

vg,revilo


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the answeres and ideas, i will make sure she gets the info!

Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------

